# Face Mask Causes Problems



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've yet to find a neck gaiter that fits with my glasses. I assume one with a filter would be worse. I use one for weed-whacking and it works OK for that...but wouldn't be suitable for riding, running, etc:








I own several neck gaiters but none of them offer a good seal. The size and stretchy-ness of the fabric determines how well they stay up. I can breathe thru all of them, too. Which is fine for me (given my beliefs about face masks and the virus) but since I can cough thru the fabric.....


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

I've had to work 12+ hour shifts wearing masks since mid March. It's taken me a lot of experimenting to figure out what works best. I can't use the ear ones for longer than an hour without getting sore, so I use the tie-back ones. Those are great but also won't stay put very well (in my experience) without a pony tail. That is fine for me because I need to have my hair up all day for my job, but if you don't like having your hair up, that poses a different challenge.

I have found that the ones with metal are the only ones that won't fog my glasses. They don't rub my face at all (even for my 12+ hour shifts) so long as I form them correctly. I have found that the home-made ones sometimes use larger, stiffer pieces of metal and aren't as comfortable, but the surgical masks with the long, thin, flexible wire work just fine. What kind are you using?

If you use the tie-back in conjunction with the flexible metal, you can adjust it so that it's tight enough to prevent slipping and glass-fogging but loose enough to prevent rubbing. This is what I have found works best. Good luck!


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have trouble tying things behind my head. I use the cotton ones without metal, but it doesn't work for helmets. It is fine for a short walk with my mom.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I have issues with the masks that have ear loops. It’s a combination of funky ears, glasses and hearing aids, so the darned things don’t stay on right. I did have a friend 3D print some of those ear savers and I’ve got a spare ear loop mask in the car just in case. Another friend of mine who makes quilts is now making masks that have ties instead if the ear loops and she made a few for me. The best way I discovered to make those stay on right because I have short hair at the moment is to use those plastic cord sliders (the ones you find in drawstrings where you push the little button and it can slide up and down the cord to tighten or loosen) instead of tying it. 

To put it on, I take my glasses off, put the bottom strap on, and tighten that, pinch the metal nose part to shape it over my nose and tighten the top one before putting my glasses back on. I haven’t had any issues with my glasses fogging up or anything and it is comfortable to wear for errands and things.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Can you not remove the mask while riding?
You're outside or in a indoor arena with air circulation and fresh air movement...
Are you near anyone that is sick?

In confines of 6' or less, yes use that mask no matter how uncomfortable to protect you..
But honestly, when surrounded by the family members I live with, in a environment of fresh air and air movement, coupled with no crowds.... 
I remove my mask and breathe naturally and freely.

_So are you not permitted to de-mask?_
If you are at a private stable, you're not subject to certain rules as if you were shopping in a store... doubt there are crowds and if in a barn with another, pull the mask on to protect you then.
But riding....get outside and enjoy the sun, the weather, the breeze and ride...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Because of the issues of some patients, the therapeutic riding centers may have tighter rules about face masks and protective action in place. Those around here do.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

First, I agree with horselovinguy that you probably don't need one if you aren't within 6' (unless you're riding on private property or public property with rules that you need to wear one.) I work in public health and it won't make much of a difference if you're riding out alone. 

Otherwise, have you seen those headbands with buttons to put the elastics of masks around instead of your ears? I have healthcare worker friends that love them. In the summer, it also might be nice for wicking sweat. There are a lot out there so just google "headband with buttons" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Only time I wear a bandana is when I hold up a train.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

If I let go of the reins to take off a mask while I'm riding, the horse that I'm riding could get spooked; I could fall and end up in the hospital. In Southern California, we're still trying to keep the hospitals from over crowding. I can take off the mask when I'm mounted on the horse; I will have to adjust my glasses which means touching my face.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"_I can take off the mask when I'm mounted on the horse; I will have to adjust my glasses which means touching my face._"

Bring some hand sanitizer. Wipe your hands, then take off the mask. My opinion of people who won't allow someone to mount a horse without a mask cannot be printed. You and the horse are safe. You ought to be able to clean your hands and drop your mask, THEN mount up!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Luckily I keep my horse at home so I don't need to wear a mask riding BUT I did make some masks for grocery shopping that have elastic over my head, instead of just behind the ears. I used this video/ pattern:








I gave myself an extra inch or so on the elastic.......big head I guess! I always wear a pony tail, so I set the lowest strap just above my low-set pony tail, and the other up higher on my head. I find them fairly comfortable (well, as much as a mask can be) but the elastic doesn't bother me at all, just being able to breathe through the mask which is a problem with all masks that are a tight enough fabric weave to do anything. But it doesn't bother my ears at all. I like the contour of this mask too......I think it leaves less of a gap between your nose/cheek which is a problem with most masks.

I think the headband w/buttons idea is interesting......I had never seen that before. Might be nice for winter.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I ride school horses; it is a rule at the state park to wear a mask when you are close unless you are on a horse. California is strict with masks.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> If I let go of the reins to take off a mask while I'm riding, the horse that I'm riding could get spooked; I could fall and end up in the hospital. In Southern California, we're still trying to keep the hospitals from over crowding. I can take off the mask when I'm mounted on the horse; I will have to adjust my glasses which means touching my face.


I think you should be able to take off a mask with just one hand. So you could have one hand on the reins and one hand taking off your mask. Even if you had to use two hands, a school horse should not take off on you when you release the reins.

I know that touching ones face is generally not a good idea, but if you washed your hands before you put on your mask and mounted, is it really a problem? You could also bring one of those alcohol wipes that come in little packages and wipe your hands down after removing your mask. Also, I just tried it, and I can adjust my glasses without touching my face. Or are you considering your glasses part of your face?

Regardless, I think you should be able to come up with some solution where you can take off your mask for riding.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> I ride school horses; it is a rule at the state park to wear a mask when you are close unless you are on a horse. California is strict with masks.


That is true. I don’t wear a mask at the ranch because I can social distance (or to be more accurate my horses are isolated on the property compared to the other horses. I could easily spend a few hours out there and rarely see anyone) but I do bring a mask with me in instances like meeting the farrier (happening today).
@trailhorserider … those are nice looking masks. I think I’ve got an ear loop mask like that. My dad got a 3D printer for Father’s Day so I’m hoping if we can get it set up, I might try printing out a few ear savers in a different style that’s the ones a friend made for me. Might be a little more comfortable too.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

I don't wear a mask on horseback. I'm too busy working and there's nobody around me but cows and a dog. Besides, if I wear a mask my horse won't recognize me.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Rancher6 said:


> I don't wear a mask on horseback. I'm too busy working and there's nobody around me but cows and a dog. Besides, if I wear a mask my horse won't recognize me.


Maybe my horses are different, but I went out to their pasture in a mask once, because once they see me they all come running and I only wanted one of them, but they knew it was me. They didn't hesitate for more than a second.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I can remember to put one on, I wear a mask to shovel stalls. I often forget. They don't seem to notice one way or the other. Also, I am sure that they wouldn't care if I took a mask off or on.


----------



## JarvisMillan (Mar 25, 2020)

So far I have not been able to find any face mask that would not steam my glasses. The only way out of it was to move on to wearing contact lenses, which isn't ideal either...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> If I let go of the reins to take off a mask while I'm riding, the horse that I'm riding could get spooked; I could fall and end up in the hospital. In Southern California, we're still trying to keep the hospitals from over crowding. I can take off the mask when I'm mounted on the horse; I will have to adjust my glasses which means touching my face.


Simple cure don't wear a mask. I haven't worn a mask yet no plans on wearing one either. Called wash hands sanitize hands don't touch face until you've done so. 

I see people wearing mask an constantly touching there face, adjusting mask. Might as well not wear a mask,which I think is just a false since of sucurity.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that it is the law in California to wear a mask in public.

I haven't been in public. I am sitting on this lonely island. Well, it is land separated by land, but it might as well be an island. I am ready for this virus to move on to another planet.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Celeste said:


> I am ready for this virus to move on to another planet.


Ain't that the truth!

But for people having problems with fogging up glasses when wearing a mask: tape the top border of the mask to your skin.
In a former job I was required to wear a mask, safety glasses and a splash shield (not mentioning long sleeves and gloves) and the work was physically demanding... Only taping the top edge of the mask to my skin prevented me going basically blind within minutes... The plus side: no shifting/slipping of the mask that requires adjusting :wink:


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

rambo99 said:


> Simple cure don't wear a mask. I haven't worn a mask yet no plans on wearing one either. Called wash hands sanitize hands don't touch face until you've done so.
> 
> I see people wearing mask an constantly touching there face, adjusting mask. Might as well not wear a mask,which I think is just a false since of sucurity.


At the risk of sounding political - I just wanted to quickly note that mask wearing is mostly not to protect yourself, but to protect others by keeping your breath or any droplets sneezes and coughs close

Cloth masks typically won't help you if you're in a room with an infected person not wearing a mask - but they can dramatically reduce spread if enough people use them. 

https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2020.0376


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

It shouldn't be considered political. Just washing your hands won't protect you from airborne droplets, which is a major way it spreads. And most importantly, just washing your hands doesn't protect others from YOU.

I don't think it's the right thing to do to discourage someone from doing what they can to stop disease spread.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

bsms said:


> "_I can take off the mask when I'm mounted on the horse; I will have to adjust my glasses which means touching my face._"
> 
> Bring some hand sanitizer. Wipe your hands, then take off the mask. My opinion of people who won't allow someone to mount a horse without a mask cannot be printed. You and the horse are safe. You ought to be able to clean your hands and drop your mask, THEN mount up!





bsms has a point about the handsanitizer. 



This is a THERAPEUTIC riding center. We don't know the disability being addressed but if this person has to have someone holding while she mounts or steadying her to mount then they are within 6 feet. You (G) wouldn't want to shut down a program that is trying to address the needs of those served by not following the rules in place. Granted the horse should be safe enough that this OP should feel confident that she could remove her mask once mounted but without volunteers many of these will just walk off. Scary situation if you are riding without handlers, walkers or spotters most of which are volunteers that around here are not being allowed on site. Staff only. It may be they cannot allow volunteers there and staff at many of the places is bare bones. They are probably only reopening to those that can mount with little assistance and don't need the rest if in an enclosed ring. 



Depending on the mask and glasses if both are being held in place by something then could be hard to lower the one or remove it without first removing the other or at least having two hands so they don't become entangled.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Nothing wrong with wearing a mask! 

I too am confused as to why you can't hold the reins in one hand and take the mask off. If your horse isn't used to it perhaps an arena session of practicing would be a good use of time! A lot of endurance riders I know practice taking jackets on/off while on their horse and I assume this would be a similar lesson.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hard to know what the rules are in the poster's state or locality. But if your hands are cleaned just before you mount up, there cannot be too much risk in touching one's face to remove a mask.

Or even have someone HOLD the horse WHILE the rider washes hands and removes the mask WHILE seated on the horse.

If the virus is that worrisome, then don't ride. Riding horses ALWAYS involves some risk of dying. If you assess the risk as too high, don't. Pretty sure more people will die from falls from horses this year than will die from catching a virus while mounting.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

But we do know - she states the rules in a prior reply as well as her general location.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My DH wears a stretch fabric neck gaiter, it works fine and is enough to protect others from any infected droplets you might be exhaling

Its similar in design to this
https://www.animalspandex.com/produ...gaitor-bandana-for-adult-men-women-animal-dog

It stays in place but is easy to pull down and bring back up if you need to do that while riding

Please people - wearing face masks around others isn't a political thing and it isn't there to stop you touching your face - that's what hand sanitizer is for.

The non surgical masks won't prevent you from breathing in miniscule particles once the larger droplets are dispersed in the air but they could you prevent you from spreading the virus to others if you have it but don't realise you have it. The basic face masks are sufficient to prevent the large droplet that you breath out from escaping


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Masks and laws depend on exact wording. As an example: Pima County has passed a requirement to wear masks. But they added no enforcement of the rule could take place without further action by the County, so it is effectively advisory in nature. Meanwhile, the town of Sahuarita has rejected the Pima County rule, pointing out state law gives the County authority over unincorporated places, but not places with town councils. 

The riding center may impose their own rules for their own reasons, which the OP would then need to comply with regardless of politicians.

Won't discuss the medical aspects, most of which are open to genuine and sincere debate. I have no use for masks, but people of good will can draw a different conclusion. My three neck gaiters are all very porous but there may be some that are less so.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate those masks the OP mentions, that metal thing is annoying! We didn't have any options 3 years ago when my husband had a lung transplant. He was in the hospital for two weeks and I always had to wear a mask when I went and saw him which was for about eight hours every day. We also wore them whenever we went on airplanes or in large crowded places. When the covid-19 hit, there are many different type of mask options, yay! We tried lots of them out but we really like the stretchy fabric ones, granted we don't use them for exercise or anything like that, just going into stores.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If everybody covered their faces for 6 months, and if covering your face stops you from spreading the virus to someone else, then the virus would die off for lack of a host.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I fold my neck gaiters over so they have multiple layers. If it isn't for a long period of time it is doable. I always have one around my neck if out or several in the car in case I was working at home and forgot to put one on when Ileft.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> If I let go of the reins to take off a mask while I'm riding, the horse that I'm riding could get spooked; I could fall and end up in the hospital. In Southern California, we're still trying to keep the hospitals from over crowding. I can take off the mask when I'm mounted on the horse; I will have to adjust my glasses which means touching my face.


I can't imagine sitting on a horse that would not stand on loose reins at least for a few seconds. 
The masks with ear loops are easy to pull down under your chin and easily replace with just one hand. And yes you are touching your face. I can't tell you the number of TV peeps I have seen who seem to spend most the air time touching and adjusting that mask. 
If anyone finds a mask that does not make you feel like you are breathing into a swamp please let me know.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I actually like the surgical masks ok. I have had to wear them so much over the years that I don't think anything about them. Figuring out how to tie them myself was a challenge. I've always had somebody else do it at work.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I wore a Doerix Face Mask Neck Gaiter that I bought from Amazon, today for my horse riding lesson; it was perfect for me. I could breathe easily with it on. Now, the only problem is how to get the Park Rangers to stop paving roads and fixing trails during the lesson hours.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> Simple cure don't wear a mask. I haven't worn a mask yet no plans on wearing one either. Called wash hands sanitize hands don't touch face until you've done so.
> 
> I see people wearing mask an constantly touching there face, adjusting mask. Might as well not wear a mask,which I think is just a false since of sucurity.


1. lots of places require them. 
2. The main point of masks is NOT to protect you from getting sick. It is to protect OTHERS FROM YOU. Most carriers are unaware they are, as most cases aren't symptomatic, and there is a long latency period. 

This last point seems to be completely lost on those who are against masks._ It isn't about your safety_, it is about keeping the community you interact with safe. 

I don't need a mask usually, because my horses are at home and I ride alone in places few go. When I go grocery shopping etc. I wear a home made mask which came with ear loop elastic. I tie the loops together behind my head, works the best I've found. Yeah, my glasses fog a little.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I just don't understand all this business about hand sanitizers, washing your hands, not touching your face when the main and possibly only way to acquire a virus load large enough to result in an infection is breathing large droplets within 6 feet or so of another person and perhaps over 6 feet indoors.


I have started wearing a mask going into businesses with this reasoning. Wearing a mask will not only protect others but it will protect me by encouraging others to wear a mask. I admit I was initially embarrassed to wear a mask when no one or very few were wearing one. My reasoning now is that the more people that wear one, the more the others will decide to wear one and in that way protect me. That's my logic but don't ask me to defend it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If the OP needs one to ride where she rides, that suffices for me. Let's leave it at that. I'm no fan of wearing masks.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't ride around people so I don't wear a mask while I ride.

I agree that it is your choice to expose yourself. 

It is immoral to expose other people who may die. One of the main reason for wearing masks is that it prevents you from giving Covid-19 to another person if you are in the early stages or are asymptomatic. 

I am in a very high risk category, so I stay home.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Celeste said:


> ...One of the main reason for wearing masks is that it prevents you from giving Covid-19 to another person if you are in the early stages or are asymptomatic....


That is the _rationale_. It is only the _reason_ if the rationale is a true statement.

I doubt a mask I can breathe thru does squat all to prevent me from giving the virus to anyone, particularly since I already live with excellent "social distancing". I hate crowds and have chosen to live without crowds. My trips to local businesses don't involve crowds. I live in an uncrowded place where 6' of separation is just good manners.

I doubt a mask helps me or anyone else if I maintain 6 feet separation. And for the purposes of this discussion, I really doubt masks are needed to prevent the spread of the virus while mounting a horse.

But if the OP is required to wear one while mounting, I'll offer what suggestions I can. And prefer to LEAVE IT AT THAT.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

bsms said:


> And for the purposes of this discussion, I really doubt masks are needed to prevent the spread of the virus while mounting a horse.


I was thinking this at first, too. But, to bring it back to OP, I had missed where she said she rides at a therapeutic riding center. The lady that does bodywork for my horses also has a therapeutic riding center, and she said that a lot of her riders are immuno-compromised. So it make sense to me, now, that this place would have measures in place that are quite strict.

Of course, one could argue that those who are in danger should just stay home, and from what my bodyworker told me that's what most of her patients have done. But if, by having a few extra precautions, some riders would be able to come back, it seems like that would be the better thing to do.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

@bsms Breathable masks at least stop sneezes and coughs from spraying across the room. I would not get right in a covid patient's face with only cloth or surgical masks if I can help it, but that spray can go a long way. 

A a notoriously loud sneezer (I am allergic to the universe), I suspect that my sneezes travel. I obviously try to cover my face while sneezing just due to good manners.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My theory is that if I'm coughing and sneezing, I ought to avoid people as much as possible. If I cannot avoid them, then I have no trouble with wearing a mask. I make trips to town once a week or less so I usually feel pretty confident I have not caught a virus before heading into town - but still, no problem wearing a mask if I have the sniffles from allergies, if only to make other people feel better.

What I really resent was having some woman in a mask screaming at me and pointing to her mask as I jogged past her yard a good 75 YARDS away from her!

I view it like a helmet. I often don't wear them. I've been working on going solo with Bandit into the desert, though, and have worn them every ride for the last couple of months. Went without one today. It was already darn hot and Bandit has become very calm and confident - which he was the entire ride today. May go back to riding him bitless, too. But I have no problem wearing a helmet if I see a risk, and no problem wearing a mask if I cannot maintain a 6-10 foot bubble 98% of the time.

FWIW, there is a Lancet article here with information worth reading: 

Physical distancing, face masks, and eye protection to prevent person-to-person transmission of SARS-CoV-2 and COVID-19: a systematic review and meta-analysis

I'm bewildered at people crowding into bars, casinos, etc. But since I don't have to go there WITH them....


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

bsms said:


> <snip>
> 
> I'm bewildered at people crowding into bars, casinos, etc. But since I don't have to go there WITH them....


Hey, I was bewildered by people crowding into, well, anywhere, long before this virus showed up.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*MOD NOTE:*_

_*We are asking for the topic to return back to what this poster asked and to leave the political out of the discussion.*_

_*So please... *_
_*Face Mask Causes Problems*_

_Offers of solutions to the posters problem would be appreciated.._
Thank-you.


_hlg ._
_team moderator_


----------

